# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مدارج التأصيل لتحصيل العلم الأصيل للشيخ صالح بن عبدالله  العصيمي مسند الديار النجدية

## تلميذ الدنيا

_الكتب التي تقرأ على المشايخ هي ما جاء في مدارج 
التأصيل لتحصيل العلم الأصيل للشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي و هي كما يلي 
:
العقيدة : ثلاثة الأصول -القواعد الأربع -التوحيد -كشف الشبهات -نواقض الإسلام 
-نظم القواعد المثلى -لمعة الإعتقاد -الواسطية -الحموية -الطحاوية -التدمرية 
-النونية -
الفقه : أحكام الصلاة -شروط الصلاة -آداب المشي -أخصر المختصرات 
-الإجماع -دليل الطالب -الحسبة -زاد المستقنع -السياسة الشرعية -أحكام أهل الذمة 
-الإقناع -منتهى الإرادات -بداية المجتهد -
الحديث : الأربعين النووية -عمدة 
الأحكام -بلوغ المرام -كشف الخفاء -قنعة الأريب -رياض الصالحين-الجامع الصغير -جامع 
الأصول-مجمع الزوائد -صحيح البخاري -صحيح مسلم -سنن أبي داود -سنن الترمذي -سنن 
النسائي -سنن ابن ماجه -موطأ مالك -سنن الدارمي -مسند أحمد -سنن البيهقي الكبرى 
-
التفسير : مشتركات القرآن -تحفة الأريب -كلمات القرآن -وجوه القرآن-التفسير 
الوجيز -تفسير الطبري-الجامع للقرطبي -
النحو : الآجرومية لابن آجروم 
الصنهاجي-قطر الندى للعلامة ابن هشام -شذور الذهب في معرفة كلام العرب للعلامة ابن 
هشام -ألفية ابن مالك للعلامة الكبير محمد بن مالك -احمرار الألفية للعلامة المختار 
بن بونا -مغني اللبيب للعلامة ابن هشام -
الأصول : الورقات لأبي المعالي الجويني 
-رفع الملام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -مرتقى الوصول للعلامة ابن عاصم الغرناطي 
-مراقي السعود للعلامة عبد الله العلوي -الكوكب الساطع للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي 
الموافقات للعلامة الشاطبي أو نظمه لماء العينين الشنقيطي -المصطلح : الموقظة 
للحافظ أبي عبد الله الذهبي -نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابن حجر -ألفية العراقي للحافظ عبد 
الرحيم العراقي -ألفية السيوطي للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي -
القواعد الفقهية : 
منظومة القواعد الفقهية للعلامة ابن سعدي -نظم الأصول و القواعد للعلامة ابن عثيمين 
-الفرائد البهية للشيخ أبي بكر الأهدل -تحرير القواعد و تقرير الفوائد للحافظ ابن 
رجب -
المقاصد : تبصرة القاصد في علم المقاصد لصالح العصيمي -إتحاف القاصد للشيخ 
محمد بن سعد اليوبي -علم المقاصد للشيخ عبد الرحمن الربيعة -
الرقائق و الأذكار 
: نونية ابن سعدي -ميمية ابن القيم -الكلم الطيب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -الكبائر 
لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -الأذكار للحافظ النووي -مدارج السالكين للحافظ 
ابن القيم -
اللغة : الورد المقطوف للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -كفاية المتحفظ للعلامة 
ابن الأجدابي -فرائد الترصيف للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -الفصيح للعلامة اللغوي 
ثعلب أو نظمه -الإعلام للعلامة ابن مالك -المزهر للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي أو 
نظمه لماء العينين الشنقيطي -مقاييس اللغة للعلامة ابن فارس -
الصرف : نيل المنى 
في نظم متن البنا للشيخ عبد الله الكوهجي -لامية الأفعال للعلامة ابن مالك و 
زوائدها للعلامة الحسن بن زين -
البلاغة : دروس البلاغة الكبرى لمجموعة من علماء 
الأزهر -الجوهر المكنون للشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري -لآلئ التبيان للأستاذ حسن بن عبد 
الرزاق -
أصول التفسير و قواعده : رسالة في أصول التفسير للعلامة ابن عثيمين 
-مقدمة أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن 
للعلامة ابن سعدي -
علوم القرآن : الزمزمية للعلامة عبد العزيز الزمزمي -البرهان 
للعلامة الزركشي -الإتقان للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي -
السيرة : المختصر الصغير 
في سيرة الرسول للعلامة ابن جماعة الكناني -ألفية السيرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي 
-نظم الغزوات للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -نظم السرايا للشيخ محمد فال الشنقيطي -الشمائل 
للحافظ أبي عيسى الترمذي -زاد المعاد للحافظ ابن القيم -
الآداب : نظم حلية طالب 
العلم للشيخ سطان السبهان -فصول الآداب للعلامة الألمعي أبي الوفاء ابن عقيل 
-منظومة الآداب للفقيه المرداوي -الأدب المفرد لأمير المؤمنين في الحديث محمد بن 
إسماعيل البخاري -
الفرائض : التحفة السنية في أحوال الورثة الأربعينية للشيخ 
حسن المشاط -البرهانية للشيخ البرهاني -الرحبية للفقيه الفرضي محمد بن علي الرحبي 
مع التكملة لصالح العصيمي -
الأدب : حديقة ابن الونان للأديب المتفنن ابن الونان 
-مقامات الحريري للعلامة اللغوي أبي محمد القاسم الحريري -مجمع الأمثال للعلامة أبي 
الفضل الميداني -
الشعر : بانت سعاد للصحابي الجليل كعب بن زهير رضي الله عنه 
-لامية العرب للشنفرى -لامية العجم للطغرائي -المعلقات لشعرائها العشر المعروفين 
-الحماسة للشاعر الحاذق أبي تمام -
أصول النحو و قواعده : الإعراب عن قواعد 
الإعراب للعلامة ابن هشام -الاقتراح للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي -
الاشتقاق : 
لمعة الاشتقاق للعلامة السبكي الأب -العلم الخفاق في علم الاشتقاق للعلامة صديق حسن 
خان -الاشتقاق للأستاذ عبد الله أمين -
التجويد : تحفة الأطفال للشيخ سليمان 
الجمزوري -الجزرية للحافظ ابن الجزري -لآلئ البيان للعلامة إبراهيم السمنودي 
-
أصول القراءات : الإضاءة في أصول القراءة للعلامة علي الضباع -الضوابط و 
الإشارات في أجزاء علم القراءات للحافظ البقاعي -
القراءات : الشاطبية للعلامة 
أبي القاسم الشاطبي -الدرة للعلامة ابن الجزري -الطيبة للعلامة ابن الجزري -الفوائد 
المعتبرة للعلامة المتولي -
الجرح و التعديل : الرفع و التكميل للعلامة عبد الحي 
اللكنوي -مباحث في الجرح و التعديل للشيخ قاسم علي سعد -شفاء العليل للشيخ مصطفى بن 
إسماعيل -التأصيل 2 – 3 للعلامة بكر أبو زيد -
التخريج : التأصيل 1 -التخريج 
للشيخ محمد بن عمر بازمول -التخريج النظري للشيخ دخيل اللحيدان -طرق تخريج الحديث 
للشيخ سعد الحميد -نصب الراية للحافظ الزيلعي -التلخيص الحبير -
الرجال : طبقات 
المكثرين من الرواة للشيخ عادل الزرقي -المشهور من أسانيد الحديث للشيخ عادل الزرقي 
-تعريف أهل التقديس للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني -الكواكب النيرات للشيخ ابن الكيال 
-تحفة التحصيل للحافظ أبي زرعة العراقي -التقريب للحافظ ابن حجر للحافظ ابن حجر 
العسقلاني -
العلل : علل الترمذي الصغير -علل ابن أبي حاتم -
آداب البحث و 
المناظرة ( الجدل ) : الرسالة الولدية لطاش كبري زاده -
الرسم ( الإملاء ) : 
رسالة الإملاء للعلامة محمد عبد السلام هارون -
رسم القرآن : كشف العمى و الرين 
عن رسم مصحف عثمان ذي النورين للشيخ محمد العاقب الجكني -مورد الظمآن للعلامة 
الخراز -
عد القرآن : الفرائد الحسان في عد آي القرآن للشيخ عبد الفتاح 
القاضي-ناظمة الزهر للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي -
فنون الشعر : معيار اللآلئ 
للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -خاتمة ميزان الذهب للشيخ أحمد الهاشمي -
الفرق : 
مقالات الإسلاميين للعلامة أبي الحسن الأشعري -الملل و النحل للعلامة أبي الفتح 
الشهرستاني -
الفلك : منازل القمر للشيخ خليفة بن نبهان -اليواقيت للشيخ محمد 
الشاطري -
الفلسفة : المقولات العشر للسجاعي -
المنطق : السلم المنورق 
للأخضري -
الوضع : الرسالة العضدية لعضد الدين الأيجي -
النسب : القصد و 
الأمم للحافظ أبي عمر ابن عبد البر -الإنباه للحافظ أبي عمر ابن عبد البر -عمود 
النسب للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -
التأريخ : جمل التأريخ للحافظ ابن حزم -نظم الدول 
للوزير لسان الدين ابن الخطيب -مقدمة ابن خلدون للعلامة المؤرخ عبد الرحمن بن خلدون 
-الكامل للمؤرخ الكبير ابن الأثير -البداية و النهاية للحافظ ابن كثير -أشراط 
الساعة للشيخ يوسف الوابل -الفتن و الملاحم لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
-
السير : شرح بديعة البيان للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي -سير أعلام النبلاء 
للحافظ الذهبي -ذيله للعلامة تقي الدين الفاسي 
_

----------


## عالي السند

حفظ الله الشيخ المسند صالح العصيمي ونفع به ..
لكن لا أظنه سيرضى بهذا اللقب وهو ينهى  دوماً عن مثل هذه الألقاب في حقه
وإن كان هو من المسندين المعتنين ،  مع العلم بأن في  ديار نجد من هو على
نهجه في العناية  بالأسانيد..

----------


## أبو جابر علي محمد

> حفظ الله الشيخ المسند صالح العصيمي ونفع به ..
> .


آمين وأطال في عمره،، والله حضرت له في رمضان الماضي، فكانت جلسته عامرة بالعلم والادب  والله المستعان

----------


## محب الرحمان

بارك الله فيك..
ولو كان من الأفضل أن تكتب بالخط المائل لأني أجد صعوبة في المتابعة.. إضافة إلى بتر الجانب الأيمن..

----------

